# more pics for ya'll sitting behind a computer at work



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

heres some more pics from the nyati trip with the awesome crew. And yesterday we went out to Lake Austin and wakeboarded a while. Ended up at Hula Hut. the pic of Amy and the yellowfin is not her fish It is Moose's.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

mas


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

this thread is gonna get lots of posts fast, thanks for the break from a broken exchange server though tim!


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

*Coastal*

Coastal should be the winner of Poster of The Year. I can't give you anymore greenies until tomorrow. Keep it up.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Lets go Wakeboarding... Will do flips for beer and chicks!!!


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

nice pics!looks like you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

What a life you lead Coastal!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## berzerker (Sep 7, 2004)

yall were parked in fron of my house on Lake Austin. tied to a marker bouy on a gravel bar??


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Looks like fun. How many are there that can't be posted??LOL!!

Brian


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

where da snapper boss.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

You live life the right way. Score it a 98 out of 100. (Gotta leave a couple of points out there so you have more fun to look forward to).


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

where was i????????????????????


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

berzerker, yup that was us. Next time we'll walk up to your house and say hey if we see you come outside.

Tim


----------



## surf-n-turf (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice Pics


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

sex sells


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

very nice coastal, looks like the money your spending on beer and women is starting to PAY off. good job


----------



## mikefish (Jan 5, 2006)

god i wish i was a young man a again i would live my life a different way brother

you are the man!!!!!!! 

does Amy duck hunt too?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

she hunts whenever we can get the oppourtunity and she will try to kill anything she can. Kinda scary. She dove hunt and deer hunt.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

my new favorite for the Hilton cover.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

coastal said:


> she hunts whenever we can get the oppourtunity and she will try to kill anything she can. Kinda scary. She dove hunt and deer hunt.


Keep September 23 - November 10 open for dove hunting, and maybe a few pigs too....You have an open invitation to hunt at my ranch between Kingsville and Ricardo, 884 acres.

Last year the dove hunting was a good as the fishing so far this season on the Nyati!

-Patrick


----------



## Overkill (Jan 8, 2006)

Coastal, you're my new 2cool hero. Looking forward to your next weekend.


----------



## 2lazy2fish (Jul 17, 2006)

why did I sell my lake boat......

:headknock


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

coastal said:


> she hunts whenever we can get the oppourtunity and she will try to kill anything she can. Kinda scary. She dove hunt and deer hunt.


OK: So she's hot, she likes to fish and she hunts. I know you've said there are lots of fish in the sea but I haven't met many that combine all three.

All women are work and good looking ones take more work than some others. Think long and hard before making a change, or at least tell someone else on 2cool where to start looking. I'm too old and too married but I can still dream (too spoiled as well to risk messing up a good thing).

gary


----------



## esCape (May 25, 2004)

Berzerka, are you the berzerka (fountain? with painted cowlings) that broke down/ran out of battery out of POC during Poco a couple of years ago? 

If so, I had an extra battery and thought I was near you, trying to get the battery to you, but you kept having to go to cell phone to talk to coasties and towboat us due to lack of battery for vhf. It was my first real life frustration understanding how VHF has many advantages over cell phones.... I never found you and was always worried about you that night.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

chicks are like glue trapes for roaches add a kid and so long to freedom for awhile LOL


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

You are my hero. Thank you.


----------



## grunt (Jul 25, 2006)

the catch on the back deck in the last pic ... i was wondering if you jigged for those with fresh dead or live bait , or do you have a favorite lure you troll. i would love to fill the deck of my boat with some smokinhots like those, better yet i think ill take up fishing with you >


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Coast, in the second pic, the girl with the pink top on, is her name Lea?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that is Lea .....I went to high school with her.

small world


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

yes it is. She is YT's wife of the Nyati. Awesome chick and great to be around.

Tim


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

hmmm, who are you Kyle? Kyle P, Kyle C? I went to school with her too down in C-town.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

coastal said:


> yes it is. She is YT's wife of the Nyati. Awesome chick and great to be around.
> 
> Tim


Small world! Yes, she was a cool chick. Haven't seen her in a looooong time.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> hmmm, who are you Kyle? Kyle P, Kyle C? I went to school with her too down in C-town.


I'm Kyle P.... Kyle C lives out in New mexico now....I haven't seen him a couple years.

Who is this?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

sent you a PM


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice tuna! When does the calendar come out?


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*Earrings...*

How come nobody ever says anything about the neat earrings Amy wears ???


----------



## Drifter645 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Tim used to fish with me. Taught me everything I know.*


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Thats funny Allan. Allan is the first guy I ever went offshore with.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats it I cant take it anymore. I am going to have lipo surgery, join the fitness club, sell my boat and become coastal's deckhand. LOL The only question is why isnt coastal a rock star because the rest is there.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

*Wow*

I didnt notice, where there any fish in those pics??????????????
Good job


----------



## DeepSeaBudaTexas (Jun 28, 2006)

tim let me know when you go to the lake i was up there last saturday on some jet skiis!! 

lets go fishing!


----------

